

Opera Automatically Uploads Compatible Free Android Apps to Nokia X Store - blearyeyed
https://plus.google.com/+AnderWebbs/posts/DuNoYThQhmm

======
filmgirlcw
VERY mis-leading title. This isn't from Nokia, it's from Opera.com, which
operates a number of mobile app stores, including Nokia.

And it's very likely not pirating - it's uploading an app the developer
already had in an Opera store to Nokia's store.

How Opera's system works is that it will automatically upload apps (the latest
version it has that works against the runtime or whatever) to the new stores
that appear. It used to automatically list them for download, but they got
blowback from users and now you have to validate the account. Then whatever
version you have in Opera's database will become available for Nokia X.

It's not a bad way to get compatible apps in a store. I understand users might
be freaked out, but you can either not confirm the email or contact
Opera/Nokia and decline having your app in their store. By signing Opera's
ToS, they have extended distribution rights for your free apps.

------
bela_lugosi
The English seems a bit funny e.g. "You have app and possibly more", you sure
this is Nokia?

edit: Author's comment: "It's not from Nokia, it comes from Opera.com (non-
fake address according to gmail filters)﻿." I think the title of the post is a
bit misleading.

------
dang
This title appears to be false. We're burying this story until someone
suggests an accurate, neutral title.

Also, what's the news here? Is this something more than a random scammer?

~~~
filmgirlcw
Read my comment. Not even a scammer as far as I can tell, since they got the
email (and it didn't go to someone who uploaded a pirated APK to Opera with a
different account name/contact info.

~~~
dang
If someone would please come up with an accurate, neutral title, we'll change
it.

~~~
filmgirlcw
So I think the problem is, the guy freaked out for no reason?

Maybe, Opera Automatically Uploads Compatible Free Android Apps to Nokia X
Store?

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed it. If that turns out to be inaccurate, we can change it again,
although so many users have now flagged this story that it won't get very high
in rank.

